# *favorite bait*



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

what is you favorite all around bait for walleye saugeye and sauger bait or lure it doesnt matther???


----------



## Bonz (Apr 30, 2008)

3" sassy shad on a 1/4 oz jig


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

mine is a 1/4oz orange glitter rooster tail


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

white jig head tipped of with a large minnow


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

1/8 ounce jighead & 3 inch twistertail


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

isaiashortie said:


> what is you favorite all around bait for walleye saugeye and sauger bait or lure it doesnt matther???


smithwick floating rouge jerk bait


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Lake Erie - Erie Dearie tipped with Nightcrawler
Maumee River - Carolina-rigged 3" grub


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Depends on when and how I'm fishing. Winter, early spring or late fall it would be a suspending Rogue or Jig and twister tipped with a minnow. Summer it would be a gold bladed crawler harness or a jig/twister tipped with a piece of crawler.


----------

